
Bali switches off internet services for 24 hours for New Year 'quiet reflection' - Mononokay
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/15/bali-switches-off-internet-services-24-hours-new-year
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Imagine the outrage if the United States tried this.

